# My new fonts aren't showing up



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I reinstalled WINDOWS 98SE a few weeks ago, and lost the special fonts I had found and put in previously. 

I make webpages and sometimes use "different" fonts in a graphic.

I collected them again, and others that I liked from free download sites. They come as zip files.

I unzipped them, and some I "installed" in FONTS and some I openned and dragged the openned files into the FONT file. 

I have done this before and it's worked. They then show up in programs, like WORD and Paint Shop Pro, my html editor, etc.

This time they don't seem to be.

They open in the font file (when clicked- the sample pages come up) but I don't see any of them in the programs I want to use them in.

I don't remember doing anything before to get new fonts to show up, it seemed like they were just "there" after I downloaded, unzipped and dragged them into the file.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

See if this MS note helps?


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm confused about this

I printed out the article, and the line "True Type fonbts are not listed in any program" is what my problem seems to be (though they are shown in the font file, as TT fonts, and will print from there)


I tried to follow some of the directions to fix it.

I put fontreg in RUN. Nothing happened. Nothing came up.

I looked in the reg (finding it in another way) and found HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion. It shows keys for all the fonts but NOT the new fonts I put in.

I've been looking up installing fonts, and one way is to unzip them and drag the font file into the font folder. Which I have done before (long ago) and it worked fine. This time I did this, and some I changed the destination folder in WIN ZIP to "fonts" and sent them there that way. Neither way works, as to them showing up in WORD, PSP and Coffee Cup Html editor. Where the original fonts still show.

Another way of installing fonts is go to fonts, and file and Install New Font. This is missing for me. There is nothing that says "install new font".

Is there some way to fix this, without having to reinstall WINDOWS again? I just did this a few weeks ago, and am still trying to reinstall programs. And I lost a lot I couldn't save at the time.

I'm not afraid of going into the registry and making changes but I'd have to know exactly step by step what to do.

If anyone could tell me this, I'd really apprecate it.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Sorry!

From your first post, I had presumed that one of the ways you had tried to install, was by using the Install Fonts option, or I would have posted this link also.

Try it, and if it doesn't help, we'll go back to the first one.

Missing Menu Commands in the Fonts Folder

There should not be any need to do a re-install.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I've been trying everyting suggested (on the links) AND what i've been able to find in google search on the topic.

I tried what one suggested doing in dos (I'm not really good at dos, but tried it all ways, different spacing, etc). Just kept getting "bad command file name".

I've put what's suggested in RUN and either nothing happens, or an error box comes up.

I tried it yesterday, while writing a post on here about it, to see what the messages were saying and my computer froze, I had to restart, and lost the post I was writing. So gave up till today.

One that looked simple said START>RUN ATTRIB+S C:\WINDOWS\FONTS

and nothing happened.

I looked in the REG and all the original fonts that were there have keys in there, but the new ones I put in don't.

I have put in fonts like that before (before the last reinstall a few weeks ago) and they worked. Either sending them to the font folder from winZip or unzipping and then dragging the files into the font folder.

They are in the folder and come up or print from there, just not installed so they show up in WORD, Paint Shop Pro, my html editor, etc. Where I want to use them.

I used the tool to find missing/corrupted files in WINDOWS and only the same two that always come up (user.exe and setup.dll) came up. I've always seen them, and looked into it and apparently they show up even when they're okay.

It didn't say any others were missing or corrupted.

I also used the REG scan tool and it said it was fine (which it probably would be, since the new fonts never made it in there).

I have hp restore CDs with WIN 98SE on them, which seem to be "all or nothing". I've tried to extract one specific file from them before and it doesn't work.

If I can find out what file is misssing/corrupted that's keeping the fonts from installing, and the 'install new fonts' from being on the menu, can I find it online and download it? Or get it from someone who might have WIN 98 SE on a disk, (and not part of hp restore ones)?

I really don't want to have to reinstall WIN and start all over again. Someone (elsewhere) suggested that last night, and then someone else said it wouldn't be needed, but, nobody seems to know what to do.

~ Carrie


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Try the following:

From Explorer, create a new folder under \Windows called *FONTS NEW*. (just so that this folder and the real folder will be beside each other)
Then, select *Fonts*
Then, File > Select All
Then, File > Copy
Then, select the Fonts New Folder
Then, File Paste

(this should result in all the files in *Fonts* being moved to *Fonts New*)

Then do, Start > Run > Regedit
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Fonts
Select the FONTS key, then Registry > Export Registry File
(to save a copy)
Then Right Mouse > Delete
(to delete all the fonts listed in the Fonts key, including the key)

Then, select *Currentversion*
Right Mouse > New > Key 
And rename it to Fonts

Exit Regedit

Open Control Panel > Fonts > File > Install New Fonts
Select the \Windows\Fonts New folder in the folder window
Select All Button
OK

This exercise "should" rebuild the Fonts key in the registry. 
(if there are any messages about files or fonts already existing, select the option to allow the file/font to be overriden, since we DID leave the files as they were in the Fonts folder, and only took a copy of them)


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay I got through most of this, then got confused.

I made the fonts new folder in WIN

Got into the reg and tracked down the fonts in the hkey(etc)

clicked on it (all the fonts openned on the side) went to REGISTRY. Exprot Registry File (to save a copy) a save file box openned that said WINDOWS on it. I didn't know what or where to save it as. Maybe it doesn't matter?

"Then right moust>delete" the font file under the hkey (etc)?

"Then select currentversion" (where is this?) Since I didn't know where to save the fonts, I stopped there and decided to get more details.

And how do I "rename it to fonts"? It sounds simple but I'm not sure how to do this.

After it's done will the folder "fonts new" be used instead of "fonts"?

~ Carrie


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

So, at this point you have created the new folder, and "moved" you existing fonts into it?

And you are in Regedit.

When you do the Export, save the file anywhere you want. On the desktop, My Documents. It really doesn't matter. Just give it a name, and remember where you filed it, in case it is required.

I will repaste what is above, and try to make it clearer!! 

Start > Run > Regedit

Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\*CurrentVersion*\Fonts

Select the *Fonts* key, then Registry > Export Registry File 
(to save a copy. So browse to \Windows\Desktop (for example) and then give the file a name, like FontExport and let it save.)

Now, with the the *Fonts* key still selected, do Right Mouse > Delete 
(This will delete all the fonts listed in the Fonts key, including the key) 
It will ask, are you sure, select yes.
Now, just above where *Fonts* was is the key *CurrentVersion*.

Scroll back to it, and select Currentversion

Then, Right Mouse > New > Key

This will create a new key callled *New Key#1* and it will be highlighted.

Type over the highlight with the word *Fonts* and then enter

What you have done is recreate the key called Fonts within the key Currentversion

This area should now look the same as when you browsed to it, with the exception that if you select the *Fonts* key, the right panel will be empty.

Exit Regedit

Start > Settings > Control Panel > Fonts > File > Install New Fonts

Select the new folder that you created called *\Windows\Fonts New*

Select All Button (should now have all the fonts in that folder selected)

OK


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay, that was all clear and I followed it.

When I set up the new font folder in "current version" it wasn't empty, there was "default" in it. (which is good, maybe this means a default font stays there no matter what, so I won't be left fontless?)

I went into control panel>FONTS> and all the font files were there, even the new ones I had put in.

But there is still NO "install new fonts" under file. Not even there greyed out or on the side from "new".

This seems to be what the problem is, whatever installs the new fonts (from wherever) isn't there.

I've found this in searches as a "prolem" but the ways given to fix it don't work for me. Mainly putting something in RUN like

ATTRIB+S C:\WINDOWS\FONTS

and something similar to this with +S+R in dos

There seems to be a file missing maybe from when I reinstalled WINDOWS 98SE a few weeks ago, from the hp restoration disks.

I hadn't tried putting new fonts in until now.

The new fonts are in the font file, but not listed in the reg with keys and not "installed" to use from programs.

But they are there I can click on them and bring the up and right click and print them from the file folder.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This is from the pages that give the solution to this problem, I was given here earlier.

I am not used to using dos, but tried it. I mainly got bad command file name.

After step 2 in the first instructions it has said to type in the command and then "shut down and restart windows".

Does that mean without hitting ENTER? I tried it both ways.

If this seems to be a way of fixing the problem, can anyone go over it and rewrite it in an easier to follow way?

I also don't think I can get separate files from the hp restore CDs that came with my computer. But if I knew which one was missing, I might be able to get it as a download or from someone who has it?


Could this problem have come from or be due to a virus? I have AVG virus scan and not the trial version of THE CLEANER, and have used this with all the fonts (and anything) i've recently downloaded and installed.

If the extract tool is the one that finds the missing/corrupt files in WINDOWS and you have the option of extracting them from a CD, this doesn't work with the CD restoration disks I have (from hp) which seem to be "all or nothing".

-----------------------------------------------------------------

To restore the correct commands for the Fonts folder, follow these steps: 
1.	At a command prompt, switch to the Windows folder by typing the following command: 
cd\windows 
NOTE: If Windows is installed in a folder other than the Windows folder, adjust these instructions accordingly. 
2.	Type the following command: 
attrib +s +r fonts 
3.	Shut down and restart Windows.
NOTE: You cannot set the System attribute for the Fonts folder within the graphical user interface. 

If the commands for the Fonts folder are not restored, the Fontext.dll file may be missing or damaged. To replace the Fontext.dll file, use the steps in the appropriate section below. 
Windows 95/98
1.	Restart Windows in MS-DOS mode. 
2.	Change to the Windows\System folder. 
3.	If the Fontext.dll file exists, rename it Fontext.old. 
4.	Extract a new copy of the Fontext.dll file from the original Windows disks or CD-ROM to the Windows\System folder. 

For information about using the Extract tool, please see the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
5.	Restart Windows normally.
If the issue persists, the Desktop.ini file may be missing or damaged. To replace the Desktop.ini file, follow these steps: 
1.	Restart Windows in MS-DOS mode. 
2.	Change to the Windows\Fonts folder. 
3.	If the Desktop.ini file exists, rename it Desktop.old. 
4.	Extract a new copy of the Desktop.ini file from the original Windows disks or CD-ROM to the Windows\Fonts folder. 

For information about using the Extract tool, please see the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
5.	Restart Windows normally.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

starchild,

I see you tried different spacing in dos, but you posted
ATTRIB+S C:\WINDOWS\FONTS twice, without a space between the B and + , when you refered to Start>Run.

Have you tried it like this, with a space between the B and + ?

Start

Run

ATTRIB +S C:\WINDOWS\FONTS


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Check this.

Click *Control Panel*

Fonts

Tools

Folder Options This option may be under *Veiw*

True Type tab

if there is a check by *Show only True Type fonts in the progrms on my computer*,

uncheck it.

click *Apply*

*OK*


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I just tried....

Click Control Panel 

Fonts 

Tools 

Folder Options This option may be under Veiw 

True Type tab 

if there is a check by Show only True Type fonts in the progrms on my computer, 

uncheck it. 

click Apply 

OK
There's no TOOLS and in VIEW all I could find is options and it had folder option. Nothing about only using True Type fonts . The new ones I tried to put in ARE TT anyway.

I tried copy/pasting what you wrote ATTRIB (etc) into run, hit run a black box (like dos?) about 1/4 the size of the screen popped up and disappeared so fast I could hardly see it. I tried this several times and it did the same. I closed this board (which I had shrunk) and tried it and the same. Maybe it has to be offline?

Anyway, there is more since I last wrote.

Tonight I was writing about this on another board, (not computer help) and someone who seemed to know said to go in ACCESSORIES and get the dos prompt (would it be better to close and restart in dos? Or doesn't it matter?)

and type in ATTRIB +CS C:\WINDOWS\FONTS, hit enter, then exit back to WINDOWS. Since with the dos prompt screen I have the mouse and can click it closed, I wonder if doing in in "restart" dos might be better? He said ACCESSORIES and dos though.

I closed the board I was writing on, and went to click on dos and the computer froze. I had been downloading something and had other things openned.

I didn't do anything in dos yet. WHEN THE COMPUTER CAME BACK ON, the default font, which had been TIMES NEW ROMAN is now something else. I think it's Cac Camelot or Black Chancery. Which are the new ones I was trying to put in and I don't think one of the original "from WINDOWS" ones.

The computer is now writing in this. I went to Internet Options and fonts to see what it is, and NO FONTS are listed. There's usually a list to pick from and set as default. Apparently it's now just picking one at random.

When I went back to tell the person what happened (in dos) which was in a newsgroup, in Outlook Express, the writing on the top of the page was in wingdings! I knew what I wanted to click, so got it open. The writing in the ng and my mail is still the same (camelot, or something)

So, I tried doing what he suggested with the dos prompt, using various capitals, and spacing. Everytime, it would say bad command file name, except once, it said "parameter format not correct".

The person who suggested this said it can only be fixed in dos and that should fix it. Maybe it's my not putting it in right. Is there a space after the dos prompt and ATTRIB? 

I'm going to try closing down and restarting in dos and see if that helps.

Now I'm afraid if I close down and put WIN back on, it will be some font I can't read. If it's picking them at random!

It's now 1:30 AM and maybe I'll go to bed and start over in the morning.

Maybe just closing down and restarting will fix it, as it often does.

I was thinking I needed a file I could get from a WIN 98 SE restore disk (and my hp ones don't seem to do this) so have been trying to find one I can borrow. But I don't know what file is missing and none show up in the WIN file check.

Oh, earlier I degragged it (using the trial version of VoptXP) and it stopped and said he had found file fragments on the drive. DiskScan came up and I ran that, then defragged it.

Seems like this might be related to the font problems?

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay, I closed it down, restarted it in dos, and tried typing it in.

It kept saying bad command file name (no matter how I spaced it)

I typed in EXIT and WINDOWS restarted. I checked in the font file again, mainly because I wanted to try and get TIMES NEW ROMAN back as default, and openned FILE and "install new font" was there!

I clicked on it and on one of the new ones I had put in, and it said it was already installed.

Now the only problem is, I went to INTERNET OPTIONS, and font and all the fonts are showing there (it used to be only a few I thought, to pick from for default?) I clicked on TIMES NEW ROMAN and okay but the "apply" button is greyed out.

So, it doesn't apply it as default.

I've also tried VIEW and larger size text, and it doesn't change.

It's mainly just the writing in the top bar that looks small and like "cac camelot" (medievel looking). Kind of small and cramped.

But the wingdings are gone from the newsgroup.

I think when I copy/pasted what you told me to put in RUN and it only flashed up (too fast to even see) that did something.

I had assumed something would come up, like a screen. Maybe it was only supposed to flash up to show it had done it?

Something more to remember.

Maybe when I put it on tomorrow it will be back to medium size TIMES NEW ROMAN again. (I even tried others like Century schoolbook, but the apply button wasn't live)

Another day another problem. Actually it's already another day now. And I am going to sleep.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Can I have a SOLVED on this! (I don't get many of those) 

I'm not sure how, because I was trying so much. But, I think it was when I copy/pasted what someone said to put in RUN.

To get the spacing right. ATTRIB B+C:\WINDOWS\FONTS

I think that was it, I know that was the dos command I kept trying. (is using RUN the same idea as putting it in dos?)

Anyway, when I tried it (several times) a black box flashed on the screen, on and off so fast I couldn't see it. I had thought something would come up and stay there, if it was "doing it's thing" (whatever it's supposed to do to fix the font problem)

After that my default font was something medieval (Black Chancery or CAC Camelot- one of the new ones I had been trying to install, not a WIN regular) and some pages had wingdings for writing.

I closed it down and put it back on and it was working okay, but still had the small, medievel type font up on the top address bar.

in INTERNET OPTIONS> FONTS there were no fonts listed. 

In the FONT folder the "install new font" on the menu, which hadn't been there WAS. I tried installing TIMES NEW ROMAN and it said it already was.

This morning when I put it back on the fonts are all there, and it's back to TIMES NEW ROMAN as my default. I notice that in INTERNET OPTIONS> FONTS all the new fonts I had been trying to put in are in it! Normally, there are only some of the original WIN ones to pick from.

Also, the APPLY button is greyed out and won't work. If I pick a new font (just to test it) and click okay, the APPLY button isn't clickable to change it.

I would like to know why and how to fix this, but I can live with TIMES NEW ROMAN as my default font. Since it's something I look at so much (overall) setting this to something more fancy and different makes it hard to read and quickly gets to be too much.

Thanks for all the help, I hope I have learned something from this. I keep finding out how much I still DON'T know. Especially about dos and RUN commands... 

Maybe I can find a tutorial or "cheat sheet" of some kind that gives the basics, ones I might come across a need for at some time?

~ Carrie


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Carrie:
***I guess, ignore the following since you think it is all solved. This was the explanation of what the first MS note was saying***

I don't think the issue is the "missing" fonts, it is the "missing" menu options.
So, let's put the registry back the way it was before you deleted the FONTS key.

Find the REG file that you Exported from Regedit, prior to making the change and double click on it. It will ask if you wish to add it. Repond yes.

A reboot at this point would be worthwhile.

Now, everything should be back to the way it was. No wingdings or any other strange fonts. Just the fact that you can't add new ones.

Now, Start > Shutdown > Restart to DOS

At the DOS prompt, enter the following commands, each followed by Enter

*CD\Windows
c:\windows\command\attrib +s +r fonts 
Exit*

This will restart to Windows

Is the Install menu back or not??

If not, insert your Win CD

Do Start > run > SFC
Select "Extract one file ...."
Type *Fontext.dll* 
Select Start button
On the next screen enter
*E:\Win98*

(changing the E: to be whatever drive letter your CD is)
The Save file in should read *C:\Windows\System*
Click OK
After the file is extracted, click Close

Remove the CD and do a Shutdown > Restart

After the reboot, is the Install menu back or not??

If not, run SFC again

This time enter *Desktop.ini* as the file to extract

And for the Save File In name, enter *C:\windows\fonts*

After ending SFC, do a Shutdown > Restart

and check the install option again
(OR, try dragging and dropping a font to see if it gets installed)


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"Also, the APPLY button is greyed out and won't work. If I pick a new font (just to test it) and click okay, the APPLY button isn't clickable to change it. "

An APPLY button is only need if you have a window open and you would like to make a change (and apply it) AND keep the window open to make another change.

If not, everytime you make a change and click OK, the change is in affect. 

In your case, the APPLY button is greyed, because you did not make any change on the initial screen with the General to Advanced tab.

To change your font, change it, OK then OK from that last screen and it should be in affect.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

It seems to be working okay, but I just noticed when I clicked on a music file to play, the info about the song was writen in symbols (wingdings?)

As long as everything else is okay, and only occasional wingdings and I don't need to understand it, I can live with it.

I saw this somewhere in my searching for answers:


CD\Windows 
c:\windows\command\attrib +s +r fonts 
Exit 

I don't remember it saying command, but it might have.

All I usually get with dos is "bad command file name".

The one I used in RUN was similiar but only had +s and not +r

What does that mean? Just for my own learning.

~ Carrie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by starchild:_
> *All I usually get with dos is "bad command file name".
> 
> The one I used in RUN was similiar but only had +s and not +r
> ...


If you are referring to 'bad command or file name' --- that usually means you've typed it wrong.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

No, I meant the +s and +r

I also saw this as ATTRIB (I figure is attributes) with +s

Maybe search?

Maybe it doesn't stand for any word that starts with it.

When I first started trying things in dos I figured out what "bad command file name" referred to.

It seems like spacing is important in dos?

But it's hard to tell where this is when someone gives something to put in.

I ended up copy/pasting what someone told me to put in RUN.

Is run basically the same idea as putting a command in dos?

I came to computers in 1998 and past the "learning it first in dos" age.

I wonder if I have the strangest problems you've ever had on this board?

Actually, I wonder what the strangest computer problem (or WIN problem) would be?


~ Carrie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Spacing is VERY important in dos.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bad Command or file name means the command you have typed is wrong OR the PATH to the command is wrong.

The ATTRIB command lives in \Windows\Command

If the DOS PATH does not include Command, then any command that lives in that folder, will give you the infamous "Bad Command or File Name".

In my post above, I spelled out the exact path to the command, which now, should have worked.

The +s and +r.
The plus indicates to ADD the attribute, and the S stands for System and the R for ReadOnly.

If you browse to \Windows\Fonts from Explorer or My Computer, select the folder and do Right Mouse > Properties you "should" see the Readonly box now ticked and the System box greyed out.

"when I clicked on a music file to play, the info about the song was writen in symbols (wingdings?) "

What program are you using to play music?


----------

